# Lil Video Of My Old Fish Pool



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how big was it?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

800 gallon 8 foot across..


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Embedded it for ya


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what was it made out of?
how big were those silver aros and did they have drop eye?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

ksls said:


> Embedded it for ya


the pool was made kind've ghetto out of a kids pool you'll find at walmart but i did alot of customizing myself
no all my fish were hella healthy..no drop eyes..
becuz i leave a dift wood floating so it makes them aware of whats floating on top
good way to keep your arowana from having drop eyes

one is 2 foot and other was 4 foot

had a 2 foot royal clown knife and 3 foot redtail and shovelnose cat

thanks ksls


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice setup. bet the arows and clown knives looked sweet as hell

did it have a side panel so you could look in or was it strictly from above only?
also why did you get rid of it?


----------

